# Cover for 2021 beavertail mosquito 18’



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

I’ve already tried a black Taylor made cover and first hot rainy day it stained my upholstery. Apparently this isn’t a common thing for these covers but have to rule them out since I already have a useless one sitting under the deck.



Captsammymcche said:


> Hey y’all, anybody gotten their 2021 beavertail mosquito scanned for a custom cover or know or a shop that already has the measurements?
> 
> OR a generic cover nice enough that you’d recommend going that route? It’s 18’ with a bit less than a 6ft beam. Poling platform and hopefully will have a casting platform eventually, but get I’ll probably have to take that off for cover. Boat for reference:2021 Beavertail Mosquito


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I use this cover for my Mosquito. But when I bought it 2 years ago it was only $89. So yes, I have had this for 2 years and it is still going. I just got another center console offshore boat and I am about to buy another one for it. It is not a perfect fit but it covers the whole boat including the motor and poling platform. I would not drive with it. But for that price, I would buy one every year.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Guess I should have attached the cover: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CG4T27S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Carver covers are nice and reasonably priced relative to a custom cover. Not sure why people get dark colored covers, a custom dark blue cover came with the used Vengeance I bought, on any sunny day with decent temperatures it is like an oven. Use white covers on both of my boats and is significantly cooler. I will only use the dark colored custom cover in the middle of the winter when temperatures will be below freezing.

The Carver I have for my Vengeance covers the poling platform, engine and casting platform, actually the casting platform helps it shed water better, no need to take if off.


----------



## TallTom (Dec 28, 2021)

Wondering about a cover also for my BT Mosquito also. Have jerry rigged one for now using schedule 40 pvc and heavy duty tarp. Looked at custom covers but big $$$. May just purchase a metal carport as a more permanent solution this spring.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have had this on my Mosquito for the last 2 years and works fine for a driveway cover. I had one on my Ankona before that. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CG4T27S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

Padre said:


> I have had this on my Mosquito for the last 2 years and works fine for a driveway cover. I had one on my Ankona before that. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CG4T27S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You got the model d for your mosquito?


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Garret said:


> You got the model d for your mosquito?












I ended up going with a generic cover from covers direct. My mosquito is the one on the right. Fits pretty well. No complaints.



*to-Fit® Boat Cover*​*Price*​










*Color: *







Khaki
Part#: 71318NS 
*Made to Order: 30-35 standard business days*

Dimensions: (L x W) 18'6" x 85"
Boat Style: V-hull Center Console Shallow Draft Fishing Boat with Poling Platform - Narrow Series
Motor: Outboard
Material: Sun-DURA


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

Captsammymcche said:


> View attachment 209232
> 
> 
> I ended up going with a generic cover from covers direct. My mosquito is the one on the right. Fits pretty well. No complaints.
> ...


That looks great. Did it really take 30-35 business days?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Garret said:


> You got the model d for your mosquito?


Yes.


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

Padre said:


> Yes.


Nice - I'm going to order this for $123.82 and will be delivered by 11am tomorrow AM. Thanks for this quick response.

There is a possibility I can have it garaged in the next few weeks so don't want to spend hundreds more on the other cover provided by Captsammymcche. If my skiff ends up not getting garaged, I will defiantly look into the covers direct version.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Garret said:


> Nice - I'm going to order this for $123.82 and will be delivered by 11am tomorrow AM. Thanks for this quick response.
> 
> There is a possibility I can have it garaged in the next few weeks so don't want to spend hundreds more on the other cover provided by Captsammymcche. If my skiff ends up not getting garaged, I will defiantly look into the covers direct version.


It is definitely worth the money. I have had mine for 2.5 years. Yes it shows signs of degradation but it hasn't ripped yet and it has done it's job. I did however, just buy a new house in April with a huge garage which I keep both my boats in, so now I only keep the cover for when i go on vacation or something. I always cover my boat. I think you will be satisfied with it.


----------

